# Touch: Chapter 13



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

For all that had happened, little routine had changed the following days. Nadia came in the afternoons to continue her musical studies, and left late at night. Work was as usual between Andrei and Nadia, and the Finale of his symphony began to take form. It was going to be considerably harder to write because Andrei had many complex ideas of how it was going to be developed. But Nadia had a new understanding of his mind that she didn't experience before. Somehow she, and probably himself, felt a connection had formed between them that was deeper than acquaintance, but had come to a spiritual level. Nadia was no longer working for him, but she was his friend and confident. It was no longer their work that they spoke of together whenever they met, but their lives, and also their faith. It came to a point that Nadia started feeling an urge in her to start challenging him.

"Do you want to go to church with me on Sunday?" she asked him.

"I haven't... gone walking out for several months now. I don't know..." He was very reluctant even to speak.

"I would escort you."

"But there would be those who..."

"Who would see you, yes."

"I wouldn't be surprised if a great deal of people will stare at me, and at you. I hate being pitied."

"Not that you'll see it though."

He sneered. "But I'll feel it. Who knows what people will think."

"Well, does it really matter in the end?"

"... I guess not..."

Andrei finally acceded to Nadia's begging, on condition he could wear his blindfold.

When Sunday came, Nadia came to his house in the morning, and ordered a cab.

"Are you ready?" she asked Andrei. He was wearing on a very nice suit, and had a black blindfold neatly over his eyes. He was standing rather stiffly.

"Yes," Andrei said gravely.

Arriving at Nadia's church, she finally understood what Andrei had talked about. Everyone was staring at them when they came out of the cab, and walked up to the church entrance. Nadia looked around, trying to look dignified. Most of the people looked on silently and compassionately, but there were a handful that frowned disapprovingly at her before turning away shaking their heads.

"I hear them whispering," Andrei muttered.

Nadia hadn't heard anything, but walking into the church, she heard many inquisitive whispers behind them. Finally, someone came up to them.

"Hello and welcome, Nadia!" it was Nadia's elder who greeted her, but didn't look at Andrei.

"Hello, Father," she said politely. "I have brought a friend here today. Would we be able to get a place where he can hear well?"

"That's no trouble Nadia, I hear everything," Andrei put in darkly.

The elder brought them to the edge of all the pews, most likely thinking it would be best to hide them away from everyone's eyes. It was the best he would do, and Nadia accepted it.

"What are you hearing?" she asked when they sat down.

"They are all curious. But I hear a few speaking like they knew me. That's what I was most concerned about. No doubt they will spread rumors to the rest."

"Did you have... a bad reputation among some?"

"Yes, although I didn't care. Then."

Nadia could tell he was really struggling with how humiliating the whole situation was. She hugged him again.

"It will all turn well for you in the end, don't worry," she smiled.

In the next minute, sitting silently, Nadia heard a voice whisper some rows behind her a statement that turned her livid:

"Well, he got what he deserved, that's what."

Although this greatly hurt Nadia, little did she know that something else was being whispered by many, something more pointed at her and her reputation, but Andrei refused to speak of it, for he was too enraged.

The service itself was a good relief, because it distracted people from speaking openly about Andrei and Nadia. Nadia felt ashamed at the treatment with the eyes people were giving them, but it was all mixed. Some showed true kindness in their eyes, but it was without word or action, which was most needed. Pressure to conform and do nothing was everywhere.

When the service came to a close, Andrei begged that they leave right away.

"So much for being a church. They act just like the world," he commented bitterly. "I can't take it anymore."

Nadia frowned and complied readily, but it wasn't before an elderly lady approached them. She was short and withered, wearing a faded green shawl, but she was cheerful, and Nadia quickly noticed it in her bright eyes. The old woman spoke up with an smooth, relaxed tone.

"My dear man," she said to Andrei, and put his hands in hers. He stopped, and listened.

"I welcome you today to our church. If I had seen you before, I would have said so already. I am so glad you came here today, as I see you are new. Are you new to the Way?"

"...I am," he answered gravely.

"It is a sweeter thing for one sinner to enter the kingdom of God than 100 righteous men. We all have our trials, and as I see yours is most unique, may God give you a double portion of grace and mercy. All is for a purpose, and the Lord will never put his followers to shame. Pray tell me, what is your name?"

"A...Andrei," he said with some surprise.

"I will pray for you everyday, Andrei, until the Lord accomplishes what he has started within you, the salvation of your very soul. May God bless you in all your ways!" She kissed his hands.

Nadia looked on with all amazement. The woman didn't look at her, but meant entirely to address Andrei. A crowd gathered behind her, also watching in amazement. One by one, each bent their head down in shame, having guilt for not being the first to welcome the poor blind man.

Then the woman turned to Nadia.

"Young woman, you have done a servant's duty for this man. I pray all will go well with you too as you take care of him in what ways you can. Your love will not be overlooked before God, and I will pray for a double portion of grace to you as well. May God's will be accomplished for you both together." She bowed politely to her.

"Thank you," Nadia said quietly, breathless.

"Thank you," Andrei said a bit more firmly, but also with surprise.

Almost on cue, those who had gathered around began giving well wishes to both Nadia and Andrei as they began walking out. She could see the regret and sincerity they now had.

As she had with Andrei, now a surge of compassion came upon her for all these people. She embraced every one of them when they had spoken up to her. Andrei simply nodded his acceptance of what was being told him, although he didn't smile. He was in too much shock.

Coming back to Andrei's home, both of them were silent. Nadia couldn't remove out of her mind what had been said about both of them, "May God's will be accomplished for you both together." Only one thing could possibly have been implied there...

"Was that to your liking?" she asked him in jest.

He laughed lightly. "I would never have expected that..." he faded into thought.

"I was touched," she added thoughtfully. "I'm usually just one of the crowd. I never made any connections with those people. But perhaps I should have..."

Nadia left Andrei and went home for the day. On her coffee table, she looked at the unopened envelopes from Andrei, each bearing her checks. There were now 4 more besides the first one she already used for expenses, and if all of them were 1,000 roubles, then she had already 4,000. Literally a fortune. Nadia now opened them up and her guess was proven right.



Something felt empty inside her when she did that.

Nadia stared out the window...


----------

